# My First Project



## Downunder Bob (Dec 5, 2016)

Ok it's time to start my first project.  A set of 4 machine skates.

These are primarily for moving my lathe out from against the wall so I can get behind it, to access the motor and switch box If I ever need to, also for fitting and adjusting some jacking bolts at the back, plus cleaning whenever required. No doubt they will also find other uses.

I don't know what they are capable of carrying but it's way more than the weight of my lathe about 300kg.

Perhaps someone can tell us how to calculate the load that they would fail at, I expect it would be a few tons per skate.

They are made from some steel channel pressed out of 3mm plate that I got as leftover scrap from a project at a local fabricators shop. the rollers are 1" CRS, and the bolts are 12mm Each skate has two rollers.

After cutting the 8 pieces of CRS in my new bandsaw I faced one end then faced the other end to length, so they just fit inside the channel and can turn freely. I then drilled a 12mm hole through each roller and poked a 14.5 mm drill into each end for 1.5 mm., this counter bore will hold a 1.5 section "O"ring to act as a seal to stop the grease coming out all over the place.

I had some grease nipples that are 1/4 BSW on hand, so I drilled and tapped the bolt heads to suit, I also ran the 5mm drill into the bolt for about half it's length, and will cross drill it so I can give them a squirt of grease when I think of it.


----------



## intjonmiller (Dec 5, 2016)

Yeah, I should think those would hold your lathe just fine.  

It might not be as useful for smaller machines like this, but larger ones I've used when moving seriously heavy equipment (such as 16-foot wide grand format glorified inkjet printers) have had a loop, sort of like an eye bolt, on each end to allow you to use a hook to pull it one way or another to steer the equipment. If I were building a set of these I think I would probably include such a provision (or at least a way to thread one on later??) up front so it's there if I ever need it.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Dec 5, 2016)

intjonmiller said:


> Yeah, I should think those would hold your lathe just fine.
> 
> It might not be as useful for smaller machines like this, but larger ones I've used when moving seriously heavy equipment (such as 16-foot wide grand format glorified inkjet printers) have had a loop, sort of like an eye bolt, on each end to allow you to use a hook to pull it one way or another to steer the equipment. If I were building a set of these I think I would probably include such a provision (or at least a way to thread one on later??) up front so it's there if I ever need it.



Thanks, I hadn't thought of that but probably a good idea, although I don't think I'll ever get a bigger heavier machine as I simply don't have room for one. And I'll just be pulling the lathe out in a straight line about a meter or so and then pushing it back, I don't think I'll ever relocate it as there is nowhere to go.

But I might just weld a simple eye on the end next time I crank up the welder, so I can hook some chain or rope on it.


----------

